# Smoked skirt steak & onions



## meatball (Aug 12, 2009)

Skirt steak has become one of my favorite beef cuts for the smoker - it smokes quick and tastes great, so it's a great weekday smoke for those who are 9-to-5ers! The only thing is that it's usually expensive compared to other cuts. I found some on sale last week and it was great...

Marinated the steak in mojo...



Smoked the steak and a large vidalia onion at 200* for a little more than an hour - I don't bother using a probe with this meat, since it's so thin, cooks quickly and I finish it with a sear on the grill anyway...



The sliced steak and the finished onion.. I sprinkled the onion with Strawberry's Championship Rub that I got from Rivet. Thanks dude! That stuff was great on the onion and the onion and steak were GREAT together!



Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 12, 2009)

really nice lookin skirt steak, and onion there.  Add another one to my list of thiungs to try asap.


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice looking smoke.
I smoked my first Skirt steak last week and I agree with you on it being a great piece of meat to smoke. I just used some OO and a dry rub and it cam out great.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 12, 2009)

That looks great, definitely something to put on the list.  Next time skirt steak goes on sale that is.


----------



## ronp (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice steak there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Too expensive here though. I can find rib eyes on sale cheaper.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Congrats Ron, skirt steak is one of my favorite cuts for the same reasons. Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## rivet (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Meatball, glad you liked the rub. You skirt steak looked awesome and definitely one of my favourites to grill. I understand about the price- it's ridiculous how much they want for a package.

Found a way to get around that though....I talked to my grocery store butcher (this was last year) and he said they came in 25LB boxes and they cut them up from there. If I wanted a whole box, he'd sell it to me for what turned out to be 1/2 price. Having a deepfreeeze, I got it. Ended up being $2.29/lb, which to me, for skirt is pricey but a heck of a lot better than 4 something. 

You certainly did good on your smoke!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 12, 2009)

Those look really nice Meatball...


----------



## billbo (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks great Meatball!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 12, 2009)

thats is some mighty fine looking skirt steak you have there meatball. The onion looks good but I could eat them like an apple. Whats the name of that seasoning on the onion again? Go Gators


----------



## flash (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks great. Know that Badia mojo well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Great looking skirt steak. Man they have gotten expensive. My wife
remembers $1.99 a lb. What a rip now adays.
 Not to far Southwest of you so GO GATORS!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice job Meatball...


----------



## meatball (Aug 13, 2009)

That's awesome! I have become friendly with our store's butcher too, might have to ask him about that. Yeah, it's very rare that you find skirt for less than $4.99/lb. here, so when I do find it cheaper, I have to get it. It's too bad that it's so expensive...Like Ron said, you can often find ribeyes cheaper and ribeyes are so juicy and tasty, it's hard to justify spending for the skirt.


----------

